# butt



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Naturally, it's FDS.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL I'm not even going to ask. I'm just going to vote e.e


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

fds for lyfe


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Naturally, it's FDS.



Are you dense? a=ass=butt

WRONG ANSWER, DAMMIT.


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GO TO HELL JERK


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Tabuu-Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cries blood*


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FDS is three letter. Ass is three letters.

Any questions? =D


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Tabuu-Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fds is 2 letters away from fags and fags like butts.


----------



## furry (Dec 4, 2005)

fds is sdf reversed
sdf is french for "sans domicile fixe"
which means hobo
reverse hobos = santa

It's close to christmas time, so my vote for fds!


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL logic from hell e.e

i am the underdog -.- go "a"


----------



## Vitae (Dec 4, 2005)

posting in a nonsense thread


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Vitae said:
			
		

> posting in a nonsense thread


Responding to a nonsense post in a nonsense thread.


----------



## Vitae (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Vitae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoting about replying to a post about a post in a nonsense thread and arguing point about nonsense topic in a nonsense post in a nonsense thread about ass


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Vitae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*bats a nonresponse post back to Vitae*



			
				Pico said:
			
		

> lol


/a/ I can live with, but you'd have to fill me in on what /fds/ entailed before I signed up to that... :?


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Vitae said:
			
		

> posting in a nonsense thread



ummmmm this thread is serious dude....


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it stands for fart dicks semen


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

Vitae said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


emo because I got a reply to a post about a post in a nonsense thread and arguing point about nonsense topic in a nonsense post in a nonsense thread about ass.

*Linkin park*

*cut cut*


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> it stands for fart dicks semen


Oh boy, am I glad I voted "a".

Unless....


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> quoting about replying to a post about a post in a nonsense thread and arguing point about nonsense topic in a nonsense post in a nonsense thread about ass


*headspins*

You got one up on da worm Ouroboros there, 'yena. That only swallows its own tail...


----------



## wut (Dec 4, 2005)

myspacesuicide


----------



## TehSean (Dec 4, 2005)

Big, juicy, succulent, ever-growing Pico buns.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm so confused, now. >_>


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> I'm so confused, now. >_>



get out of my thread nub.


----------



## wut (Dec 4, 2005)

butte


----------



## Litre (Dec 4, 2005)

beebutte.jpg


----------



## nobuyuki (Dec 4, 2005)

b


----------



## Vitae (Dec 4, 2005)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> b



In the words of the infamous and notorious Strawberry Clock:

*B*


----------



## Pico (Dec 4, 2005)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> b


----------



## blade (Dec 4, 2005)

Moot.


----------



## wut (Dec 5, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> nobuyuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> > b


----------



## Pico (Dec 5, 2005)

wut said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vlcice (Dec 5, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> wut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 5, 2005)

Vlcice said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Vlcice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tikara (Dec 5, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Anonymous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me! >:3

And to go on with this weird... thing...



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vitae (Dec 5, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WHPellic (Dec 6, 2005)

::sings::

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends don't dance
And if they don't dance
Then they're no friends of mine

::musical interlude ends::


----------



## Zippo (Dec 6, 2005)

heh, and I thought that I had nothing better to do with my time.. wait, no, I dont... 



			
				Vitae said:
			
		

> Tikara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Z


----------



## Pico (Dec 7, 2005)

Zippo said:
			
		

> Vitae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wut (Dec 7, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Zippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:381ddea9c4]


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Dec 8, 2005)

wut said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:430fc47940][/quote:430fc47940]


----------



## wut (Dec 8, 2005)

Ursus_Amplus said:
			
		

> wut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:4994044632][/quote:4994044632][/quote:4994044632]


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 8, 2005)

wut said:
			
		

> Ursus_Amplus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:d12a04dc5a][/quote:d12a04dc5a][/quote:d12a04dc5a][/quote:d12a04dc5a]


----------



## TORA (Dec 8, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> wut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:25fbfb6230][/quote:25fbfb6230][/quote:25fbfb6230][/quote:25fbfb6230][/quote:25fbfb6230]


----------



## Pico (Dec 8, 2005)

*BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				TORA said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:5984c4644c][/quote:5984c4644c][/quote:5984c4644c][/quote:5984c4644c][/quote:5984c4644c][/quote:5984c4644c]


----------



## Taristin (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Pico said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:8ddb672c1f][/quote:8ddb672c1f][/quote:8ddb672c1f][/quote:8ddb672c1f][/quote:8ddb672c1f][/quote:8ddb672c1f][/quote:8ddb672c1f]

*votes for fat dick semen*


----------



## Alkora (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Taristin said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:a67c58f5f5][/quote:a67c58f5f5][/quote:a67c58f5f5][/quote:a67c58f5f5][/quote:a67c58f5f5][/quote:a67c58f5f5][/quote:a67c58f5f5]

[/quote:a67c58f5f5]


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Jheryn said:
			
		

> Taristin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3]

[/quote:1a738689b3][/quote:1a738689b3]


----------



## Vitae (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Ursus_Amplus said:
			
		

> Jheryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d]

[/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d][/quote:9a3653425d]


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Vitae said:
			
		

> Ursus_Amplus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06]

[/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06][/quote:6d6cc22d06]


----------



## Raven (Dec 10, 2005)

(Liljon) WHAT?!



/endomgwtflolrotlfw4ff13



what...


*splode*


----------



## WHPellic (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				ElazulAoneko said:
			
		

> Vitae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc]

[/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc][/quote:61ea9379cc]


----------



## furry (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				WHPellic said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				furry said:
			
		

> WHPellic said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


Well, that's all there is to it. Furry wins.


----------



## Koh (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> furry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pico (Dec 10, 2005)

umm you're all fags fyi


----------



## MisterBanality (Dec 11, 2005)

lol


----------



## Mr Cullen (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## Litre (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> furry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

What the hell was this forum in 2005? XDDD


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> What the hell was this forum in 2005? XDDD


Not full of necro posters like you


----------



## Nihles (Aug 1, 2018)

Pico said:


> fds is 2 letters away from fags and fags like butts.


Straight guys don't like butts? #SirMixALotLied


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Not full of necro posters like you


Cuz there wasn’t necro TO post back then XD


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Cuz there wasn’t necro TO post back then XD


No. I'm afraid this is serious. You have committed crimes against FAF and her users. What say you in your defense?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> No. I'm afraid this is serious. You have committed crimes against FAF and her users. What say you in your defense?





furry said:


> *Re: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*


B


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

Butt.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 1, 2018)

_Fecal extrusion nozzle_


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

Butts are overrated. They should be outlawed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, want to pull up tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh baby, I want to get wit'cha 
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that butt you got makes (me so horny)
Ooh, Rump-o'-smooth-skin
You say you want to get in my Benz?
Well, use me, use me 
'Cause you ain't that average groupie
I've seen her dancin' 
To hell with romancin'
She's sweat, wet, 
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back
So, fellas (Yeah) Fellas (Yeah)
Has your girlfriend got the butt? (Hell yeah)
Tell 'em to shake it (Shake it) Shake it (Shake it)
Shake that healthy butt
Baby got back (L.A. fits with the Oakland booty)
I like 'em round, and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal
I want to get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys
I want 'em real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mix-a-Lot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knock-kneed bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas, I want to get with ya
I won't cuss or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I want to fuck
Til the break of dawn
Baby got it goin' on
A lot of simps won't like this song
'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it
And I'd rather stay and play
'Cause I'm long, and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on
So, ladies (yeah) Ladies (yeah)
If you want to role in my Mercedes (yeah)
Then turn around, stick it out
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back
So your girlfriend rolls a Honda, playin' workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none 
Unless you've got buns, hon
You can do side bends or sit-ups 
But please don't lose that butt
Some brothers want to play that hard role 
And tell you that the butt ain't gol'
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it
So Cosmo says you're fat
Well I ain't down with that
'Cause your waist is small and your curves are kickin'
And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'
To the beanpole dames in the magazines
You ain't it, Miss Thing
Give me a sista, I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
'Cause his girls are on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And I pull up quick to get wit 'em
So ladies, if the butt is round,
And you want a triple X throw down
Dial 1-900-MIXALOT
And kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ancient threads like these really fascinate me and how some of the older members turned out and helped shape the fandom today. Do you ever wonder if Dragoneer looked back and thought wtf was I thinking? I know I do.

Of course, this would've been before he held any staff position and became the most will known figurehead of the fandom we know today, at least I think.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2018)

Closing this due to necro.


----------

